# Fourtitude Partners with Audi Driver Magazine + George Achorn Takes the Wheel 'American View' Column



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're very pleased to announce a new partnership that pulls Fourtitude just a bit into the brick and mortar world and one that brings one of our favorite print magazines further into the digital realm. When Audi Driver Magazine's *'American View'* columnist Elaine Catton moved back to the UK from the States last year, Audi Driver editor Paul Harris reached out to me about taking over the U.S. column. It was a great honor and one I was eager to accept.

As a result of these talks, you're going to be seeing more collaboration between Audi Driver Magazine in print and on the Fourtitude website online. As mentioned, I'll be submitting the 'American View' column for Audi Driver and in return we'll be running regular stories on a monthly basis contributed by Audi Driver's talented editorial staff.

Here at Fourtitude we may not have the largest forums (we're working on that one), though I'm proud to say we're the online leader online when it comes to professionally created content that keeps our readers informed and up-to-date about the Audi brand and the lifestyle that surrounds it. We're expecting nothing but a win:win relationship by partnering with the leader in Audi content in print and we're excited about what their perspective from that other side of the big Atlantic pond will bring to Fourtitude.

Thank you to Mr. Harris for approaching us on this. I look forward to a long and successful partnership.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to you George....sounds like you're going to have to clone yourself to get to all the things on your plate.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

very nice george!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

brookside;bt1578 said:


> Congrats to you George....sounds like you're going to have to clone yourself to get to all the things on your plate.



Wish it were that easy, but I've got some ideas.  

Thanks for the note.


----------



## Audi_s5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats George. Look forward to the column. I look forward to my Audi Driver magazine each month, as it is by far the best Audi publication!


----------



## acsgp (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats George, they're a good mag which I buy all the time.

Let me know if I can contribute, as I did with Jason Teller earlier.

Doing a comparison on the C6 & C7, and will be published in Rewind magazine.

best
Andrew


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

acsgp;bt1585 said:


> Congrats George, they're a good mag which I buy all the time.
> 
> Let me know if I can contribute, as I did with Jason Teller earlier.
> 
> ...


I'd be open to it Andrew. Let me know if you have any story ideas.


----------



## acsgp (Aug 27, 2008)

[email protected];bt1586 said:


> I'd be open to it Andrew. Let me know if you have any story ideas.


Can you email me at [email protected], and we can take it offline.


----------

